# Chili's Nutrition Thread(unknown age and history)



## luvbug (Oct 27, 2012)

Chili came to live with us on 10/25/12, hopefully forever  He was a stray that a neighbor took in temporarily, owners not found, it has been 3 months and now he will hopefully have a new home.

Age is unknown, health is unknown. He will be having a vet visit in the next 2 weeks.

His appetite seems good, thirst is good. He came with a bag of EverPet. I hadn't ever even heard of the brand.
I was at a loss what exactly to get him, I have never had a small dog or a Chi. I bought a bag of Blue Buffalo Wilderness Small Breed.
I planned to wean him from the EverPet to the BB Wilderness over time, as I am used to doing. He seems to LOVE the Wilderness though, picks at it first through the other morsels. I'm thinking I could just go ahead and do the switch?

I am used to feeding large dogs, mostly Australian Shepherds. I feed high quality(by ingredient, not price) dry food and raw/fresh. I need info on what Chihuahuas naturally do better on.

His teeth are good, much better than I expected. I hope the doctor can tell us a bit about him.

Any and all advice is very welcome in this case! I feel like I am starting from scratch, I'm not used to small dogs' habits and needs.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi there  kudos for rescuing him xx 
I have heard people on this forum say they use blue buffalo for their chi's. Acana and Orijen are popular high quality kibbles. 
Raw feeding is also very popular, every mouthful counts with small dogs! I feed freeze dried raw and fresh raw, plus raw meaty bones. Bullysticks are also great for teeth!


----------

